# Lelit MaraX no more steam :(



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

I have had the pleasure of owning a lelit Mara X for 6 months. I've been cleaning it regularly but this morning the stream wand has stopped producing steam. I spin the usual knob, but no steam (no reaction from the machine at all).

It feels as if a valve is stuck closed somewhere or whatever the knob should be turning doesn't turn.

Can anyone give an educated guess to what might be wrong (and how I might fix it)!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You have probably opened the valve too hard and bent the circlip so much that it is no longer operational.


----------



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks, I took the protective cap off to have a look, blew it, and it magically started working. No idea why, but thanks!


----------

